# Allan Houstons role



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Allans supposed to be coming back i believe december 4th against the bobcats??? the newspaper said that he made 18 straight shots in shootaround, and Houston said his knees feel better then they have his entire career as a knick. 

Lenny says Jamal Crawford will remain the starter. 

I cant wait for Houston to come back, i see him taking Crawfords spot after a week of his return. Jamal Crawford simply isnt consistent enough to be a starter over a 43 percent three point shooter and our team captain. i bring up the 3pt percentage because the toronto raptors zone defense was killing us. Houston can break down zones easily. 

Am i the only one who still thinks Houston can be our leading scorer? this is the same guy who had two 50 point games in the 02-03 season. i guess we'll have to wait and see....


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with you


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Penny,considering TT is such a bad rebounder and not a force inside,Lenny could go small with JC,Marbury and h20...We still have to see how his kness hold up

Allan


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

There was an article in the paper saying Penny will be the minutes casualty, but if anything Penny's versatility should get more floor time than T.

I'll go back to calling him TT if he ever gets more than one dimension.

And yes, when you consider that Crawford alternates between 2-11 and 10-22, it would make sense that Houston should be the leading scorer in a bunch of games when he comes back, assuming he gets enough touches.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

looking at the roster, pennys minutes definitely take a hit. better drop him in fantasy

PG- Marbury/Jamal
sg- h20/Jamal
SF- TT/Penny/Ariza
PF- KT/Sweetney
C- nazr/JYD/Baker

also ariza looks screwed. With houston back id rather play ariza rather then penny cause we would ahve more then enough offense and Ariza would be a nice defensive spark.

im gonna check if houstons available now in fantasy, cant be any worse then then these 5ppg scrubs i have to pick up in this 16 team league


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Houston needs to be bench until he earns it and I doubt he'll get it back. Crawford is better than him, he passes better and is a better ballhandler. 

Anyone remember that Pistons game last year when Houston just let the ball slip and couldn't win the game?


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you guys are putting too much faith in Houston. He is nothing more than a spot up shooter now, if he wasn't already before.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Houston looks finished. Look how long it took him to get healthy. You only give him Crawford's spot if he plays better than him. If not, then he should be content coming off the bench and if not, please accept a buyout.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

lol what a ******* statement ^, good job


Houston is consistant, its not like he had many injuries before, and he's making a extremely fast healthy comeback you moron, you don't even follow this team you asshat but yet still have the ignorance of mind to come here and bash Houston saying hes finished


Ok let me asked have you seen Houston play yet? No, the guy is coming back Dec 4, and will eventually take Crawford spot, because if Crawford continues to shoot the ball basketball with bad shot selection and doesn't drive to the basket, he will get benched


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You sure like to throw around insults with swear words, showing that you don't have the mental makeup to discuss anything about basketball rationally and without insulting people. This seems to be common practice with you. Welcome to my ignore list. :greatjob:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> and he's making a extremely fast healthy comeback you moron


A. Its an extremely slow comeback as H20 was supposed to br back weeks ago,and was initially thought to be ready for opening night

B. Lets wait and see how his kness hold up before proclaiming him the starting 2 guard...

And I doubt he will be better an all around better player than JC at this point


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm not getting my hopes up about Houston. When he says this is the best his knees have felt since he's been a Knick, that tells me he's got seriously bad knees in general, and they only feel good when he doesn't play ball.

That said, about him only being a spot up shooter... that may have been a function of his bad knees. Years ago we ran isos for him and let him create. He didn't take it to the rim as much as we'd have liked, but he could freelance for himself. If his knees truly are better than they've been in a long time, and hold up (that's the bigger "if") he could well be the more dynamic player than Crawford. Less flashy, but more productive.

In either case, there should be a lot of penetrating and dishing going on between backcourt members, and all the perimeter work will really open things up for our bigs. If they (he frontcourt) start looking to draw the D and passing to each other (like a little flip from Nazr to Sweets) we could see a lot of easy buckets, and a lot of trips to the free throw line.

Speaking of bigs, what's up with Baker? His decline has been just as rapid and absolute as TT's. But does he have any justification? Was it the heart op, did he just age quickly between this year and last, is it just too few minutes, is he back on he sauce? Pretty mysterious considering all the "new energy" talk in pre-season.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Baker???maybe he is still getting in shape after the surgery??I have no idea..Hope hes OK...

I hope H20's knees can hold up to a full season....seems unlikely,though limited playing time should help


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Houston is a consistant 19 ppg, Crawford is good, but his shot selection will get him benched


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

H20 still has to work his way into game shape,and the last thing you want to do is overplay him AGAIN...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Houston 03-04

Jumpers
96% of shots
.501 efg%
65% assisted
3% blocked
15.0 points

Close
4% of shots
.300 efg%
11% assisted
20% blocked
0.4 points

Dunks
less than 1% of shots
.000 efg%
0% assisted
0% blocked
0.0 points

Tips
less than 1% of shots
.000 efg%
0% assisted
0% blocked
0.0 points

Inside (Close/Dunks/Tips)
.273 efg%
9% assisted
18% blocked
0.4 points

Foul Draw 7.4%

-------------------------

Houston 02-03
Jumpers
93% of shots
.515 efg%
54% assisted
3% blocked
15.0 points

Close
7% of shots
.381 efg%
22% assisted
15% blocked
0.9 points

Dunks
less than 1% of shots
.600 efg%
33% assisted
0% blocked
0.1 points

Tips
less than 1% of shots
.000 efg%
0% assisted
0% blocked
0.0 points

Inside (Close/Dunks/Tips)
7% of shots
.381 efg%
22% assisted
15% blocked
1.0 points

Foul Draw 8.1%

Houston can create his own jump shot, and hit it as if it were a simple layup. He is better off shooting from the outside rather than driving in, because thanks to his height and his ability to create space between himself and his man, his jumpers are rarely blocked. He became more of a spot up shooter when playing with Marbury, simply because he was playing with Marbury. I'll bet that Crawford is being assisted on more shots than last year too. His knee clearly led to his inside game going from barely there to non-existent, but his outside game, you know, the one the Knicks badly need, that was barely affected at all. If anything, it just means that his shot might get blocked a little bit more, which probably means less drilling it in peoples faces from 23 feet out.



> A. Its an extremely slow comeback as H20 was supposed to br back weeks ago,and was initially thought to be ready for opening night


The whole reason Houston was injured in the first place was because he always came back from injuries ahead of schedule. He did it last year in that game against Washington and it cost him. Aren't you the same person who had the audacity to complain when Antonio McDyess is playing 30 minutes in a preseason game.

This year Jamal is
85% jumpers
15% close
2% dunk
1% tips
19% inside
4.9 foul draw%

At least Houston takes the time to spot up his jump shots instead of wildly flailing them up like Crawford. He is also intelligent enough to get a defender to buy a fake so he can draw the foul on a bump. Crawford drives more than Houston but still draws a lot less fouls.


----------

